# Sperm Sewing Machine Oil



## RelicRaker (Mar 21, 2021)

It's been slow this year but happened upon this little whale oil and it cleaned up nice.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 21, 2021)

Want to part ways with that bottle !! Lol please let me know!! Lmao....


----------



## Nickneff (Mar 21, 2021)

RelicRaker said:


> It's been slow this year but happened upon this little whale oil and it cleaned up nice. View attachment 221848
> 
> View attachment 221849


That's a sperm whale oil bottle the oil that they get out of sperm whales looks why kids non machine 1890


----------



## Nickneff (Mar 21, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> That's a sperm whale oil bottle the oil that they get out of sperm whales looks why kids non machine 1890


Sorry about this phone it says what it wants I don't know where why kids came into play


----------



## ArmyDigger (Mar 21, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> Sorry about this phone it says what it wants I don't know where why kids came into play


Maybe because kids would make a joke because sperm showing the pure maturity of the ankle biters


----------

